# Jumping AND Flatwork! Pictures and Video!



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am only going by the pictures because I cant watch the video on my phone.
I think you look pretty good over the jumps ypu might benifet from shortening your stirrups a few holes and putting your heels down some more to help from your leg swinging back a little over the jumps. It only goes back in a few pictures though.
I cant see what the heights are but you two look the best in the first two pictures .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with Live2Ride15. Your stirrups could come up a hole or two for jumping so you will be stronger in your base of support. Then it will be easier to drop your weight in your heels and help you avoid gripping with your knees, which pivots you forward and causes you to jump ahead. These are things which I know you know, and just need practice and be aware of. Grids and trotting jumps to the base with patience will help. You and Cowboy have come a long way and are getting better and better all of the time. Congrats!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

You know what I love about your jumping....? You are really quite accurate! It's tough to see a distance to a medium sized, airy vertical, and yet you two march right down to that fence, get your eye on it, and jump it quietly and cleanly. I love it! If i rode half as accurately, I'd be jumping the big stuff by now!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

As others have said, your stirrups could come up a few holes. It would give you a better anchor and allow you to let the horse jump up to you instead of throwing yourself over the jump. His front legs look loose which is probably as a result of you being too far over his shoulders. Love the pair as a whole. Just shorten those stirrups, stay tall on approach, and let him do the jumping.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't jump so can't give precise advice there. I thought your lower leg looked awesome! like I mean solid, quite, and easy.

A couple of times I saw what looked like you pumping a little with your upper body, perhaps to try and get a bit more forward energy out of your horse. And a couple of times it looked like you were squeezing with your lower leg for the same reason. I might consider doing a bit of a reminder to him of the soft cue to go forward, so use a crop a time or too to get him sharpened up so you don't feel tempted to squeeze or pump.

All in all, you are a simply adorable pair. your riding is calm, relaxed and looks pretty effortless. Your horse is very happy and relaxed, if a bit sleepy at times.

A joy to watch such a nicely matched pair.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank You all very much! 

Live2Ride15 & upanddownrider - I will definitely take up my stirrups a bit. That's actually as high as they go, so I'll be punching some holes. I'm planning on getting a new saddle in March that will help me out a bit in that area as well. Thanks again!

Oxer - What a lovely compliment! I appreciate it greatly 

MyBoyPuck - Letting him do the jumping is certaintly something I need to work really hard at! I do have a bad habit of getting really excited when jumping, and I like to do more work than what is needed ... thank you!

Tinylily - Thanks so much! I love him very, very much  I ty to make sure he is very happy and relaxed every time I ride him. That said, he has gotten a bit pokey, and you are correct about the pumping and squeezing with my leg. I do have a crop, and may have to bust it out the next time I ride. Thank you for confirming my suspicion of needing a little umph. Thanks again!

Keep it coming, I'm loving the critique given! I've got a list of all the things to work on set up, I'd love to add to it!


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

overall you guys look like a good pair. One thing is definitely your leg is loose and sliding back w/ your heels not really down too much. Also, sometimes you make too big of a move with your upper body over the jump. Look at the second to last picture, your shoulder is lower than your butt, you really dont need to fold over that much!
Your horse is cute and seems like a nice steady guy, I agree that gymnastics and not folding over so much w. your body will definitely tighten up his front end!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank You! I will definitely log all of those tips 

Another thing.. I was going to make another thread, but I'd rather just ask here if I can get an answer. I'm going to ride in a clinic come April. This will be my first, and I was just wondering what my attire would be like. A polo, of course, with both me and pony nice and clean. But would I wear tall boots, like a show, or can I wear my paddock boots/half chaps? Also, would I just use a contour pad on Cowboy, or a nice, white, square pad? Thank you!!  Oh, and can I leave his mane loose, or braid?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

To me, it would depend on a few factors. Is it going to be warm where you are that time of year? Is is a hunter, jumper, or eventing clinic? and is the clinician a huge name like Madden? Or just someone local in your area? These all sort of change my opinion on what should be worn in a clinic.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

In the video I really like your leg. It's solid and stable, but I agree with everyone that your leg would benefit from your stirrups going up. As far as the flatwork he looks a wee bit pooky and like he's not rounding or half halting. He is super cute though and you guys look great together! For exercises I would suggest no stirrup work to help with the pumping of your body (I have the same problem and no stirrup work helps me tons with that) and for him maybe getting rounder and coming into contact with the bit doing suppeling exercises (lots of circles, flexing and counter flexing, ect) but really you two look like a super pair!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oxer said:


> To me, it would depend on a few factors. Is it going to be warm where you are that time of year? Is is a hunter, jumper, or eventing clinic? and is the clinician a huge name like Madden? Or just someone local in your area? These all sort of change my opinion on what should be worn in a clinic.


Yes, it will be warm.
The first is a Hunter Under Saddle Clinic. It is with "Terry Myers." 
The second is with "Julie Goodnight," and is a simple 'refining your cueing, transitions, and collection' clinic. There will be one Western and one English rider, me being the English rider.
I'll need opinions on how to dress to both individually  Thank you!!

JumpingGirl -
Thank you!! I have been slacking off on the no stirrup work.. and circles/flexing sound like a great idea, we are always looking for things to work on!  Thank you for your lovely compliments!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know anything about HUS... so i will leave that for someone whom is up to date on what is appropriate for that kind of clinic. As for the one with Julie, I would wear some nice breeches, field boots, and a polo shirt tucked in. I would wear a nice belt, and some clean low profile spurs should you need them/if you have them. Clean helmet, clean tack, clean polos or boots, whatever you happen to use. 

Have someone take pictures, so we can see how it went!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oxer said:


> As for the one with Julie, I would wear some nice breeches, field boots, and a polo shirt tucked in. I would wear a nice belt, and some clean low profile spurs should you need them/if you have them. Clean helmet, clean tack, clean polos or boots, whatever you happen to use.


Thank you! I don't use anything on his legs typically - should I put on some sort of leg protection for the clinic? I could use polos...
I will make sure to take LOTS of pictures and videos!! I would like to look back and actually watch the clinic, to see if I can pick up on anything else I missed during, and have reminders of what I need to be working on  I'd be glad to post them up here.
Also, saddle pads - should I just use my white pad with black trim, or can I get away with my white pad with zebra trim, or a pad with a solid, conservative color? I'm a lover of saddle pads and color, so I'd love to get some color in if I could. But of course, I understand if this is a more formal event where I'd need the white pad.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I would not use the zebra print pad. Be conservative. You want to be remembered for your nice horse and riding skills, not your saddle pad. I second Oxer about your attire.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

when i ride in jumper shows, my horse goes in black polos, black ear nets, and a black pad. When i school, i will use all sorts of fun and silly colored pads, but if it were me at the clinic, I would sport only my barn colors, or one solid color.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you both very much  Quick, slightly dumb question - would i put polos on all 4, or just front two? Im thinking white saddle pad, white polos, and white polo shirt. Good? Ill probably dress the ssme way for the other clinic, minus the polos. Dont think those are the thing for HUS. Thank you toeveryone for your help with both the critique and the clinics


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I only polo in front. Although... if you're going to be doing lateral work and nice extended trots, all four white polos would look pretty flashy if you can nail the movements!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Just judging from the pics because my laptop's too slow to watch the video. I'm no expert but from my point of view...you're looking pretty good! As people have said, shorten your stirrups a bit. They should be two holes up from where they are when you're riding on the flat  Your release looks really good! Try not to throw yourself onto your horse's neck as seen in the 6th pic but you look good in other pics  Your leg seems to go back a bit in a couple pics but your position in the second and fourth pics look awesome! In those two your heel and bottom are aligned which is a good thing! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you to everybody, very much!

Cheyennesmom - Thank you!! I have taken my stirrups up, actually got a new saddle, and me and my trainer are working on staying more open, and not closing in on his neck so much. Thanks again for your sugestions!!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd love to see a new video of you with shorter stirrups!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Gladly!! I'd love to post!! I have to wait till the weather here stops being so ... rambunctious, and then I'll get a video up


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

You really don't have to bend that far over. If you need a larger release, then just move your hands forward, your whole body doesn't nave to come that far down. Think of stretching up more and keeping your shoulders back-even over the jumps.


----------

